# 30" Mudlites



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Recently bought a set of 30" mudlites. I have a 08 650I with a 2" HL bracket lift with 1.5 spring spacers and rub on the inside of the floor boards, I can't turn very well at all. I have 2+5 offset wheels which I thought would take care of the problem but it didn't work. I just read on here of guys running 29.5 outlaws and 30" backs with the same lift setup as me and clears fine.....:thinking: a little help?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably the spacers and the wide rims. Try running just the rims.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Probably the spacers and the wide rims. Try running just the rims.


running just the rims?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I think John means take the spacers off. Maybe you're so wide it's getting into the plastics.
Have you heated and pushed the fenderwells back? That will give you at least an inch more clearance.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you guys may have misread the post.... He said 1.5" Spring Spacers, not wheel spacers. I'd imagine it rides like a log truck lol. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I sure would hate to try turning an IRS with 2+5s on the front...gota suck...bad. And the bar-rip...wow.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not the most comfortable ride. I took it out for the first time today. It doesn't rub as bad as i expected. Might do the heat gun and basketball method.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^That'll definitely open up some room between the tire and floorboard, if its only rubbing a tiny bit then it shouldn't rub at all once you've done that.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

30" mud lites are taller then backs and outlaws that's why they arnt having rubbing problems. I had 30 lites and they rubbed buy when I switched to backs it cleared everything


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> I think you guys may have misread the post.... He said 1.5" Spring Spacers, not wheel spacers. I'd imagine it rides like a log truck lol.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


oops.......... :34:


lol


----------

